# Wasp Control - to dig or not to dig?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just spray the entrance
If I still see activity I keep spraying


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

If you attempt to dig up the nest they will make you pay dearly.:icon_cry: I had the misfortune several years ago of disturbing a large yellow jacket nest. I got stung 132 times. Luckily no major reaction to the stings but hurt like h*!!. I would go with scubas advice and spray the entrance if I where you.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

On a cool night when they are sleepy:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You want to dig out a live wasp nest???


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It would make a better story if you dig. Even better if you sabotage your escape by tying your shoes together before you start. dig-dig-dig. :laughing:

Edit: now that I think of it, it would make even a better YouTube video.


----------



## PLAIN O TX (Jun 12, 2009)

I waited until cold weather before I disturbed them!


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

Agreed to the treating in early morning or after dark,when they are all snug in their beds. Don't like after dark tho because ya can't see the little devils if they do come after you! I have used a gallon of kerocene*(need spell checker on here) just pour into the entrance. don't have to light it unless ya want to,now that could be a interesting You -tube 4 sure.


----------

